# Bite Suit or Sleeve



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When training your PPD, how long are some of you staying on the sleeve before going to the bite suit? Or do you scrap the suit all together? When training, after the dog has the sleeve down and not viewing it as the object of the fight, I switch to the suit. Slipping the top of the jacket like the sleeve and allowing the dog to run with it.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

My dogs are learning to bite a suit as soon as eight weeks. I have thinner coats I use. By four to six months they are biting full on training suits. No sleeves ever. You cant teach a dog technique if you only use a sleeve. I start a foundation of technique on dealing with adversity and escaping very early on. My dogs learn very early on that there is no set pattern to anything. They will bite anywhere given. Not run in circles looking for a sleeve or forearm. I sometimes use a puppy sleeve turned inside for bicep bites with puppies. That is it mostly. 

Bryan






Howard Gaines III said:


> When training your PPD, how long are some of you staying on the sleeve before going to the bite suit? Or do you scrap the suit all together? When training, after the dog has the sleeve down and not viewing it as the object of the fight, I switch to the suit. Slipping the top of the jacket like the sleeve and allowing the dog to run with it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We are using a 2 1/2' long tug for starter leg bites. The bottom has a loop which goes over the shoe. When the puppy bites, the tug is released. I have had to put ER foam panels into our bite suit leg sections just to keep from being beat up. The heck with a French Ring/PJ sleep wear suit. I know it's all about timing, but comfort is another thing!


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard, if they are pounding you with the leg sleeve, then they are certainly ready for a full suit. I dont particularly like getting beaten up either, but a nice light French suit is my comfort level for training dogs. I like to move alot, and no other suit provides that to me. Once you get good in a suit like that, you learn to provide suit to the bite and not just body. A good demenat suit is very protective and movable. I think folks make too much of an issue with giving dogs victories constantly, like the dog must always bite and leave with something in his mouth. I love leaving them frustrating and hungry too.

Bryan






Howard Gaines III said:


> We are using a 2 1/2' long tug for starter leg bites. The bottom has a loop which goes over the shoe. When the puppy bites, the tug is released. I have had to put ER foam panels into our bite suit leg sections just to keep from being beat up. The heck with a French Ring/PJ sleep wear suit. I know it's all about timing, but comfort is another thing!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We do that with puppies and rag or tug work. I like to let the puppy chase me off the field with the tug dragging behnd me. They are then in VERY high prey drive. That suit is one that we are looking into. Heard nothing but good about it, thanks Bryan.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

My friend buys them directly, if you want I can put you in touch with him. It really is the best suit going, I have training pants and trial jacket. So the pants I never feel any bites really. The top is super thin, but gives me excellent mobility. It is loose enough too, that I can work my arm out of the bite and give mostly suit.

Bryan


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Super PM me.


----------

